# State seeks a few good women for handgun class



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

*State seeks a few good women for handgun class*
Published: Monday, July 05, 2010, 6:13 AM
The Associated Press 
State wildlife officials are offering a handgun safety and training class designed especially for women.

The $30 class will be held July 19 at the Detroit Sportsmen's Congress in the Detroit suburb of Utica.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources and Environment is offering the Introduction to Handgun Shooting through BOW, or its Becoming an Outdoors Woman program.

The class is designed to teach basic handgun shooting skills, including firearm safety, fundamentals of pistol shooting, ammunition basics and tips on buying a handgun.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Do you know who the instructors are for this session?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

autumnlovr said:


> Do you know who the instructors are for this session?


Can't say that I do. Just saw the article in M-Live and thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Pistol packin' mama's are cool!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I used to be a member at DSC, I was just wondering if it was anyone I knew teaching.


----------



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

Spartan88 said:


> Pistol packin' mama's are cool!


 Woman are Crazy :lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Spartan88 said:


> Pistol packin' mama's are cool!
> 
> 
> Anglers said:
> ...


Why, THANK YOU......I resemble that remark!


----------



## shotgun kelly (Jul 7, 2010)

Where are all the Michigan woman hunters?


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I see a lot of my fellow huntresses at various ranges, practicing!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

It's a great place to take a class. I took my CPL class there and the instructors were awesome. The BOW class would be a very worthwhile course for any ladies interested in gaining some handgun knowledge.


----------



## lscha (Mar 22, 2009)

shotgun kelly said:


> Where are all the Michigan woman hunters?


I'm one! But I already have my CPL.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

shotgun kelly said:


> Where are all the Michigan woman hunters?


I'm right here.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Anglers said:


> Woman are Crazy :lol:


Yeah but, men love us.:lol:


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

RIVER LADY said:


> Yeah but, men love us.:lol:


Not so much the crazy part.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Spartan88 said:


> Not so much the crazy part.


:lol:


----------

